# Mulde



## alinapopi

Hola a todos,

Me han ayudado a traducir unos datos técnicos de una máquina agrícola, pero sigo sin entender el significado de _mulde_. Sé que es una medida, pero no sé qué mide exactamente. No puedo dar más contexto, porque se trata de una ficha técnica y viene tal cual. Eso sí, se mide en mm.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

Jamás en mi vida me crucé con una medida que se llamara _Mulde_. 

¿No podría ser algún tipo de contenedor cuyas dimensiones se dan en milímetros?

Esta es la página de la Wikipedia sobre los significados de la palabra _Mulde_ en diferentes contextos, y el que más probabilidad tiene de ser aplicable en tu contexto es, al menos a mi entender, el primero (contenedor).

Aparte de eso, vi en IATE que _Mulde _puede significar y se puede traducir al castellano también como _tolva.
_(para el caso de que no te funcione el enlace a la página con los resultados -lo que pasa a veces con IATE- simplemente andá a la pantalla de búsqueda y volvé a introducir _Mulde_.)

Espero que te sirva, y a ver si alguien más tiene alguna idea.

Saludos


----------



## alinapopi

Creo que es, finalmente, la caja del remolque. El cliente me ha explicado que quería la longitud total del remolque, y en la ficha técnica ponía _mulde_. No puedo decir más, es que no hablo ni entiendo nada alemán...

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## alinapopi

Hola!
Por favor, ¿qué significa _mulde _en español? No lo encuentro y me urge saberlo.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## bwprius

Hola

Yo conozco Mulde sólo en el signifcado de Vertiefung = hondonada, depresión del terreno. 

Pero por lo visto también puede ser:

hortera (recipiente de madera)
artesa de amasar
artesón
batea
galápago (teja)

bwprius


----------



## alinapopi

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero a mí no me sirve ninguno. He olvidado mencionar que el contexto es maquinaria agrícola y debe de ser una medida de algo, porque está en la ficha técnica de un remolque.

Gracias de nuevo,
Alina


----------



## sokol

En eso caso, "Mulde" puede ser alguno hondonada en la máchina - alguno que es más profundo que el material de alrededor.

(Ich hoffe, mein Spanisch ist verständlich. )


----------



## alinapopi

Gracias. Cuando de con la palabra exacta, os lo haré saber.

Un saludo.


----------



## gusfand

*ARTESA:* f. Cajón cuadrilongo que por sus cuatro lados va angostando hacia el fondo. Sirve para amasar el pan y otros usos.


----------



## Sidjanga

gusfand said:


> *ARTESA:*f. Cajón cuadrilongo que por sus cuatro lados va angostando hacia el fondo. Sirve para amasar el pan y otros usos.


¿Y esto se llama _Mulde _en alemán?
¿Y se usa con remolques? - Que, como parece, es de lo que estamos hablando aquí, ¿no?





alinapopi said:


> ...porque está en la ficha técnica de un remolque.


¿Pero no les parece que podría ser de verdad algo de lo que encontré/sugerí ya el septiembre pasado, en el post #*2* de este hilo, sobre todo lo de la _tolva_? (aunque parece ser que este es en realidad el enlace a la IATE que lleva a la entrada relevante: _(Lade-)Mulde - *tolva *(de carga)_


----------

